# Suggestions for Food Besides Fromm??



## MrMathTeacher (May 18, 2015)

I have been feeding my Elsa Fromm food since I brought her home, and she was 2 on May 1. I received an email from Chewy.com today stating that they would no longer be able to carry Fromm. :angry: Now, I do not know what to do. I used Chewy because there are literally NO stores within a 50 mile radius of my house that carry Fromm. So now, I am going to be forced to find an alternate brand. What other brands are as good as Fromm? Could anyone give me some suggestions?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like Fromm is pulling the product from Chewy because they will not sell through PetSmart (who just bought Chewy). I really have to respect them for that, although it's inconvenient for a lot of us.

If you go to Fromm's website, you'll find a list of other online retailers - GoFromm.com, DogFoodDirect.com, Hollywood Feed, PetFlow and Pets N Stuff. 

GoFromm looks relatively new and almost like it's Fromm's version of an online store; I'd try them or DogFoodDirect (I've used them before with no issues). Good luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have also ordered Fromm from Amazon.


----------



## MrMathTeacher (May 18, 2015)

maggieh said:


> It sounds like Fromm is pulling the product from Chewy because they will not sell through PetSmart (who just bought Chewy). I really have to respect them for that, although it's inconvenient for a lot of us.
> 
> If you go to Fromm's website, you'll find a list of other online retailers - GoFromm.com, DogFoodDirect.com, Hollywood Feed, PetFlow and Pets N Stuff.
> 
> GoFromm looks relatively new and almost like it's Fromm's version of an online store; I'd try them or DogFoodDirect (I've used them before with no issues). Good luck!


Thank you so much! I feel really dumb for having not checked their website before I started asking around. GoFromm is selling exactly like Chewy - for the same price, and with the option of AutoShip. Thank goodness! I am glad that I can still be loyal to them.

Thank you again!


----------

